# Topics > Toys >  Luvabella, robotic baby, Spin Master Corp., Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Spin Master Ltd.

spinmaster.com/brand.php?brand=cat_luvabella

spinmastersupport.helpshift.com/a/luvabella

----------


## Airicist

Toy Fair 2017: LuvaBella doll from SpinMaster

Published on Feb 19, 2017




> Real lifelike baby doll. Creepy or Cool?

----------


## Airicist

Article "Creepy or cool? Luvabella lifelike toy doll is tipped to be Christmas 2017’s must-have present – but some parents think it looks like Chucky"
The doll, which has a recommend retail price of £99.99, is tipped to be a sell out this Christmas

by Tara Evans
August 22, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Luvabella robotic baby review - Tell us, creepy or cool???

Published on Aug 28, 2017




> Today we look at the new Luvabella and Luvabeau Dolls from Spin Master and we have just one question for you - CREEPY or COOL?
> 
> So lifelike, almost looks real. Will kids love it and find it super cool or be freaked out and find it creepy?

----------


## Airicist

Spin Master | Luvabella

Published on Aug 30, 2017




> Luvabella affectionately responds to a child's love, just like a real baby. Tickle her tummy or her toes and she will giggle in delight. Her beautiful expressive face is the first of its kind, leading to the most authentic movement and emotions. From her first word to Luvabella's joyful giggles, every child will be mesmerized by all the moments to discover. Kids will love her every surprise!

----------


## Airicist

Luvabella & Luvabeau from Spin Master

Published on Sep 18, 2017




> Little kids love to model mom and dad, and Luvabella and Luvabeau are ready for some serious baby doll play to do so.

----------


## Airicist

Luvabella Hottest Baby Doll for Holiday 2017 review on MommyAndGracieShow

Published on Dec 8, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Smyths Toys - Luvabella Doll

Published on Apr 20, 2018




> Luvabella Doll Blonde Hair
> This lifelike Luvabella Doll responds affectionately to love, changing her expression just like a real baby.
> 
> Luvabella will amaze you with her true-to-life facial expressions and personality! She moves, talks and plays just like a real baby. Through touch and play she affectionately responds to your love. Cover her eyes for a game of peek-a-boo, tickle her tummy and toes to make her giggle, or place a hand on her chest to gently listen to her heartbeat. You can even hold her feet to hear her say "mama" and begin to babble!
> 
> The more you play with her, the more she’ll talk. Her babble will transform into over 100 clear words and phrases! Caring for Luvabella is fun with her four interactive accessories! Use her spoon to feed her and she’ll chew with delight! If she’s not full, she may ask you for more.After her meal, help Luvabella learn new animal names and sounds with her Lamby toy! If she gets fussy, all she needs is her soother. When it’s time to go to bed after a big day of play, lull her to sleep with her bottle. Get to know all of Luvabella’s real baby surprises!

----------


## Mummzy

I was hesitant at first with this toy. My daughter loved it but to me it looked...interesting. But after taking this out of the box, I can tell why this will be one of THE hardest toys to find this Holiday season. It's very interactive and has many different functions. Unlike other interactive dolls, my daughter was able to stay engaged and play with this for hours at a time. This toy actually learned from us and changed its interactions (language expression). While this may be the beginning of Sky-net, this toy is worth your time and investment. The packaging is really well done and aesthetically pleasing. Both boys and girls will enjoy aspects of this toy. Play on!

----------


## qiouxdoll

> Smyths Toys - Luvabella Doll
> 
> Published on Apr 20, 2018


Some may use the doll as a model. And some other medical treatments use silicone real dolls to help tens of millions of doctors and nurses learn, Mikoto from Japan is familiar with various medical techniques and will respond painfully to the operation of a beginner nurse or doctor.

----------


## Airicist

Luvabella Newborn blonde interactive baby doll - Smyths Toys

Published on Aug 21, 2019




> Fall in love with Luvabella Newborn, the sweetest interactive newborn baby doll! Luvabella Newborn is so real, she’ll amaze you! With her natural expressions, realistic facial movements and sounds, this baby doll is truly lifelike! Luvabella Newborn needs your love and care, and there are so many fun ways to play with her! If she’s hungry, feed her with her bottle and she’ll suckle on it, just like a real baby! She’ll get gassy when she’s feeling full and needs you to burp her. Luvabella Newborn affectionately responds to your loving touch! Tickle her and she will respond with sweet giggles, excitedly cooing for more if you stop! You can help soothe her if she gets fussy by placing her soother in her mouth, or gently rub her back to hear her respond with happy gurgling noises. Designed with a soft and snuggly body, Luvabella Newborn is easy to cuddle. After a fun-filled day of play, it’s time for a nap. Place her soother in her mouth and slowly rock her to sleep in your arms. Once sh’s asleep, watch as her tummy rises and falls. Gently place your hands over her tummy to feel her breathing, and listen for her heartbeat! Discover loveable newborn moments with Luvabella Newborn!

----------


## Airicist

Luvabella Newborn new 2019 doll review from Spin Master

Dec 16, 2019




> Luvabella Newborn dolls give children the chance to care and play with a lifelike baby doll their own way.

----------

